

I have "free electricity" and would like to mine bitcoins. - j_camarena

Hello everyone. I have free electricity in my building, since I work for the electric department of my city and would like to now if its reliable to get into bitcoin mining.
I understand that difficulty and hardware improvements makes it very hard to break even because all the &quot;profits&quot; would go to pay electric bill.
Do you guys think I would have a reasonable ROI if I&#x27;m not paying for the electric bill?.
======
bdcravens
Free electricity helps, but you'll still need to invest some serious $$. Go to
[http://mining.thegenesisblock.com/](http://mining.thegenesisblock.com/) to
calculate your return with various hardware - with a $0 electric cost, with
the assumptions made, you'll never turn a profit. (Keeping in mind that most
of the hardware there isn't shipping today, and some of the companies have
very shoddy reputations for getting products shipped out, your return will go
down, as the difficulty rate will likely have increased by the time you start
mining)

------
trafficlight
With the proliferation of ASICs over the last 6 months, the mining difficulty
rate has shot up exponentially.

[http://bitcoin.sipa.be/](http://bitcoin.sipa.be/)

I picked up a $30 Sapphire miner about a month ago. It's one of the better
hashes-per-watt miners available. At this point, breakeven for the hardware
cost is about 4 months out. And that's only going to get worse as the
difficulty increases, which has been happening every 2 weeks or so.

------
throwaway420
Define "free". I hope you're not doing anything that might be considered
illegal or unethical.

Ordinarily, late 2013 would be too late to seriously get into mining, but if
you do actually somehow have access to free electricity, that changes the
equation a bit.

It's probably worth your time to look into it seriously. There are various
bitcoin mining calculators you can look into online that can give you a rough
idea of how long it would take to break even.

------
thekiwi99
You will not make a profit unless you have an enormous amount of capital, or a
new way of mining. Difficulty is growing at too high of a rate.

------
midnitewarrior
Stolen electricity = stolen BTC

Why not just cut out the middle man and embezzle funds straight out of their
bank account?

~~~
xauronx
That seems a little dramatic.

------
matponta
A fee "anything" makes a lot of things worth your time... Think of recharging
Teslas, for example :)

------
dClauzel
If you invest in a good and big mining ring, yes. But after that, all depend
of the change rates of bitcoin…

